# will Ford Falcon AU front end parts fit BA Falcon??



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello

I have a Ford Falcon BA mk2 xt, 04 model that has front end damage (minor crash into a light pole) mainly:
-radiator
-radiator support
-all metal tubing from radiator to engine
-A/C condensor
-front bar
-drive belt

The latest model ford i found in my local wrecking yard was a few AU's which are in decent nick, i was wondering if these parts above from an AU would fit in a BA?

Thanks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The salvage yard should be able to give you that info by using a cross reference chart. 

Or....if you have an online parts supplier you can look up the part numbers for both vehicles and compare the part numbers. I do that quite often.


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah i realised that after i left i will have to ask next time.

Do u know of one i can have a look at? I have no experience at this sort of thing (as well as car mechanical stuff hence the thread lol)

Thankyou!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

The one problem here is that most of the members of this forum are in the US and the UK. (We in US have not seen a new Falcon since mid 60's)

You would be better off finding a car talk web site in AU to answer your
parts questions.

Find a big auto parts supplier in the AU and look up the parts like SABL suggested.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Most of those parts should be available through a local auto parts store.....with exception of any body parts. The best thing to do is look at an online catalogue for auto parts in your country and see if the part numbers match......I'm in the US and all my suppliers show only US models or popular imports. 

The problem you may have is with the AC......that will take special tools and know how. The rest is a matter of observation and what needs to be removed to replace the part....taking pictures before you start and at certain intervals along the way will help. A good auto repair manual will explain the steps needed to do most repairs.

*Edit*

Didn't notice BG in here when I was typing my reply. Follow his advice.


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Good point mate didnt realise that, was worth a shot!

I could get the parts from auto stores brand new but im trying to save some money doin it dodgy so to speak. I see what u mean with the part number now, i will try that.

I have taken some pictures and removed the parts now just need to get the new parts and install them, sorta wingin it. But yes the A/C i will seek help with.

Thanks for the help guys legends. Take care


----------

